# dnp effects



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

so been on dnp for the alst 5 days, things are going good with sides, a little too good for me. was on strict keto for 4 weks prior and tested a 4.0+ on keto so i know im pretty depleted.

question i have is, do you guys feel the heat from dnp all the time or just when you have some carbs in your system? i ate some pasta and my insides felt like a cauldren, but havent got the heat at any other times, im a little warmer but im like a fire in snow naturally.

diet is still keto and the carb limit is on 15g a day atm, this worked very well before with out dnp so i fancied seeing its effects on to get below 10% this time around.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Used dnp many times. On low carbs I can get away with 250mg/ed with hardly any heat, when I on med- high carbs heat is very bad for me even on 125mg/ed

But what plays a Massive part is the time of year hot and cold weather. Winter it's great as you won't feel half as bad when doing same cycle/diet than you would in summer!


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> so been on dnp for the alst 5 days, things are going good with sides, a little too good for me. was on strict keto for 4 weks prior and tested a 4.0+ on keto so i know im pretty depleted.
> 
> question i have is, do you guys feel the heat from dnp all the time or just when you have some carbs in your system? i ate some pasta and my insides felt like a cauldren, but havent got the heat at any other times, im a little warmer but im like a fire in snow naturally.
> 
> diet is still keto and the carb limit is on 15g a day atm, this worked very well before with out dnp so i fancied seeing its effects on to get below 10% this time around.


You will usually feel heat when having carbs. Be sure to drink a lot of water, at least like 4-5 liters or so troughout the day.

Also a keto diet isn't the ideal diet while being on DNP. While on DNP, you should *not* be eating fat the way you do while being on a keto diet.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

i am tryin it this time doin a carb deplete for 3 days , then adding carbs back in 100 g per day


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Johny85 said:


> You will usually feel heat when having carbs. Be sure to drink a lot of water, at least like 4-5 liters or so troughout the day.
> 
> Also a keto diet isn't the ideal diet while being on DNP. While on DNP, you should *not* be eating fat the way you do while being on a keto diet.


Why not eat the fat you would normaly?


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

funkypigeon said:


> Why not eat the fat you would normaly?


What's the purpose of eating massive amounts of fat (=keto)... when you actually take DNP to loose fat?


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Johny85 said:


> What's the purpose of eating massive amounts of fat (=keto)... when you actually take DNP to loose fat?


I see what you mean but even with DNP too large of a deficit will result in LBM loss, also fats can help with hunger, i do agree with you tho as you wont really be running DNP much longer than 2 week and i doubt you would lose much LBM in that timeframe, also the glycogen super compensation following a cycle should help bring back most if not all muscle lost during the two weeks.

PSMF + DNP = Extremely quick fat loss, but your gonna feel like poo during.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

adding a question to my old thread. now i have done the math wrong here and i iwll have 1 250mg dnp cap left at the end of my run, sitting at 500mg atm, may feel slightly under dosed to me.

do you reckon extend by a day and use the cap on its own, or take the extra one on a day where i will only be ding long time ligh tcardio on a more rest based day. have a concept 2 rower in my house so its not like i can die on a side streeet while running or in the gym?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> adding a question to my old thread. now i have done the math wrong here and i iwll have 1 250mg dnp cap left at the end of my run, sitting at 500mg atm, may feel slightly under dosed to me.
> 
> do you reckon extend by a day and use the cap on its own, or take the extra one on a day where i will only be ding long time ligh tcardio on a more rest based day. have a concept 2 rower in my house so its not like i can die on a side streeet while running or in the gym?


How long have you been on it for? and what dose(s)?

TBH mate, it won't really make a lot of difference if it's the last dose. Because of the way DNP accumulates in the body, it won't make that much difference. If this was in the middle of your cycle however, I would advise sticking to the same dose


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Only a 2week on 500 run to go from 16 - 8 %, found I stall there alot at 10 :/

Ill give it s thought, if the next few days dont plummet my energy ill add it to the end.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> Only a 2week on 500 run to go from 16 - 8 %, found I stall there alot at 10 :/
> 
> Ill give it s thought, if the next few days dont plummet my energy ill add it to the end.


I did that cycle, 2 weeks of 500mg... pure hell lol... never again

I found the way it works best for me is long periods (about 6-8 weeks) of 250mg. Most of the time, I don't remember I'm on DNP because the side effects are so little


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Echo said:


> I did that cycle, 2 weeks of 500mg... pure hell lol... never again
> 
> I found the way it works best for me is long periods (about 6-8 weeks) of 250mg. Most of the time, I don't remember I'm on DNP because the side effects are so little


Aye I was tempted to drag it out, but decided to use ir as a barrier breaker instead.

Long term 250 would be next in a timed carb cut.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Johny85 said:


> What's the purpose of eating massive amounts of fat (=keto)... when you actually take DNP to loose fat?


That is not how things work. You dont eat fat and it becomes fat. Jeeeesus. Fat and protein is fine whilst on DNP. You need the fat while on low carbs or you will want to lay in bed all day.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> adding a question to my old thread. now i have done the math wrong here and i iwll have 1 250mg dnp cap left at the end of my run, sitting at 500mg atm, may feel slightly under dosed to me.
> 
> do you reckon extend by a day and use the cap on its own, or take the extra one on a day where i will only be ding long time ligh tcardio on a more rest based day. have a concept 2 rower in my house so its not like i can die on a side streeet while running or in the gym?


500mg you should be sweating your tits off mate. Sounds very under dosed to me.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Johny85 said:


> What's the purpose of eating massive amounts of fat (=keto)... when you actually take DNP to loose fat?


Yeah but fat doesn't make you fat does it.

On keto your body is using fat as an energy source instead of carbs, because you aren't consuming any.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> Only a 2week on 500 run to go from 16 - 8 %, found I stall there alot at 10 :/
> 
> Ill give it s thought, if the next few days dont plummet my energy ill add it to the end.


Whoa, 8%BF drop in 2 weeks?

Ive done a lot of cycles in the past but never been able to drop 4% in a week, what deficit you running?


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Echo said:


> I did that cycle, 2 weeks of 500mg... pure hell lol... never again
> 
> I found the way it works best for me is long periods (about 6-8 weeks) of 250mg. Most of the time, I don't remember I'm on DNP because the side effects are so little


Ahmen at the 500mg being pure hell, for me the lack of sleep was probly the worst part, feeling like your gonna passout all the time.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> Aye I was tempted to drag it out, but decided to use ir as a barrier breaker instead.
> 
> Long term 250 would be next in a timed carb cut.


Yeah, just see what works best for you

Could the 500mg be underdosed? What do you feel like?

When I was on 500mg, I was letting nothing get in my way lol! I was still functioning as I would have done but it was hell. Constantly sweaty and hot, two fans on me in bed, sleeping random times in the day...

On my 2 week 500mg per day run, I wasn't running Benadryl or Piriton so near to the end of the two weeks, I broke out in hives all over my body :no:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> 500mg you should be sweating your tits off mate. Sounds very under dosed to me.


i sweat like a fat lass in greggs standing in the snow when i am off everything. i guess im just sort f used to heat and things. i am quite aware it is working and the sides like energy are really hitting harder now. heat is right up, but heat i ma used to, love wondering around in the 55 degree morocco desert for a holiday


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)

funkypigeon said:


> Whoa, 8%BF drop in 2 weeks?
> 
> Ive done a lot of cycles in the past but never been able to drop 4% in a week, what deficit you running?


Personally, I'd call that bull.

Sounds amazing but highly highly impossible IMO.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> i sweat like a fat lass in greggs standing in the snow when i am off everything. i guess im just sort f used to heat and things. i am quite aware it is working and the sides like energy are really hitting harder now. heat is right up, but heat i ma used to, love wondering around in the 55 degree morocco desert for a holiday


Sounds like it's working perfectly then :lol:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Fiahh said:


> Personally, I'd call that bull.
> 
> Sounds amazing but highly highly impossible IMO.


I'm doubtful too... But let's wait for the results


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Fiahh said:


> Personally, I'd call that bull.
> 
> Sounds amazing but highly highly impossible IMO.


Ill explain better. This is an 8 week cut, and from my past cutting I can strip 16- 11 % in 6 weeks very clean..the next two weeks are get past the 10 mark down to 6-8 depending how these two weeks go. Im not some sort of tit thinking dnp is magic, its been used properly


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> Ill explain better. This is an 8 week cut, and from my past cutting I can strip 16- 11 % in 6 weeks very clean..the next two weeks are get past the 10 mark down to 6-8 depending how these two weeks go. Im not some sort of tit thinking dnp is magic, its been used properly


So you dropped ~5% in weeks, that sound much more realistic.

At that rate though you will be around 8-9% in the next two weeks.

What deficit do you run on DNP?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

funkypigeon said:


> So you dropped ~5% in weeks, that sound much more realistic.
> 
> At that rate though you will be around 8-9% in the next two weeks.
> 
> What deficit do you run on DNP?


I am hoping to be at 8/9 in the next two weeks, 3% assisted seems realistic in 2 weeks

I just run how I need to, it works for me and I retain muscle, id prefer comments of experience that isn't mine to not be included


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> I am hoping to be at 8/9 in the next two weeks, 3% assisted seems realistic in 2 weeks
> 
> I just run how I need to, it works for me and I retain muscle, id prefer comments of experience that isn't mine to not be included


Ok mate sorry bout that mate

Will you post pics or anything in 2 weeks ?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

funkypigeon said:


> Ok mate sorry bout that mate
> 
> Will you post pics or anything in 2 weeks ?


Not sure yet, this is more of a shred to test me near comp fat levels to see what changes I have to adjust, cant tell if there is changes needed at 10% fat to easily. Ill keep a record over the year and use some then


----------

